# control por voz



## fabiola pech nuñez (Dic 16, 2005)

Que tal mi nombre es Fabiola y  estudio ing. en Com y Electrónica, estoy en noveno semestre y tengo la intensión de realizar un automata controlado por voz, y me he encontrado que nos es nada economico comprar un IC por ejemplo el RSC-3X, sin embargo no me desanima, el problema està en que quisiera primeramente realizarlo electronicamente la conversion de voz a señal digital, pero no busco al menos un diagrama a bloques del proceso que implica la conversion dicha. Ya que mi intensión es meter estos datos en un uC. 

Gracias por adelantado a la o las personas que se tomaron el tiempo para leer este mensaje.


----------



## Betomelo (Ene 23, 2006)

Hola.

Yo trabaje en algun proyecto similar, como dices hay varias formas de hacerlo una puede ser utilizando un chip de reconocimiento, pero hay otras formas mas sencillas. Si el conjunto de palabras a reconocer es relativamente pequeño se puede hacer con un microcontrolador muy sencillo sin recurrir a un DSP o ARM.

un ejemplo que encontre en internet que puede ser refinado un poco, podrias hecharle una miradita:

http://www.circuitcellar.com/pastissues/articles/Stewart91/text.htm

El metodo utilizado alli es bastante simple. La conversion A/D alli usada es poco "fina" pero cumplia con su funcion de ser economico.


De todas formas cualquier cosa que necesites, me preguntas estoy a la orden.


----------



## maoserrano54 (Ene 27, 2006)

el MIT tiene un departamento que se llama opencourses, lo puedes acceder desde internet, ahi hay información de algunos (muchos) cursos que ofrecen en esa Universidad, esa información esta dividida por departamentos, siendo el de ingeniería electrica (no hacen divisiones entre electrica y electronica) la que nos atañe, entre los cursos tienen uno de DSP (yo bajé todas las lectura y en realidad son muy buenas), en esas lecturas encontras algoritmos para capturar la información, además de la forma adecuada de digitalizarla, tienen muchos cursos muy bien documentados, no necesita registro ni nada mas, ademas tambien hay cursos de inteligencia artificial (me imagino que necesitaras reconocer algunos patrones), espero te sirva.


----------



## kain589 (Ene 28, 2006)

Perdona, pero ¿que es eso del MIT? Podrias poner la direccion o algo es que estoy muy interesado en el tema, gracias


----------



## maoserrano54 (Ene 28, 2006)

es una universidad en estados unidos, la meca de la investigacion en ingeniería, http://web.mit.edu/ , todos los dias cambian la portada de su pagina (todos los dias la diseña un estudiante diferente) pero los viculos siguen siendo los mismos, hay uno que dice education y debajo de ese hay uno que dice open courses ese es el vinculo del que te hablaba, espero le sirva de ayuda


----------



## kain589 (Ene 28, 2006)

Muchas gracias


----------



## Don Barredora (Nov 28, 2008)

alguien probo el circuito q postearon mas arriba?



> un ejemplo que encontre en internet que puede ser refinado un poco, podrias hecharle una miradita:
> 
> http://www.circuitcellar.com/pastissues/articles/Stewart91/text.htm


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 29, 2008)

Nop... pero ya encontre el codigo fuente y el articulo original para estudiar el procedimiento que exponen.... se oye muy... pero muy interesante.. 

Se los dejo aqui por si quieren estudiarlos


----------



## Don Barredora (Nov 29, 2008)

Si..  gracias pero es mas o menos lo mismo q lei antes.. se me ocurrio probar el circuito en proteus pero no esta el MC68HC705J1A asi q ni lo empeze.. y no encuentro librerias para ese ic... 
Igual no creo q llegue a mucho si lo consigo por q no se como usar el microfono en una simulacion del proteus...
Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna modificacion al circuito para q sea mas sencillo o algun consejo para la simulacion.. bienvenido sea...


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 2, 2008)

Na.. es para comentarles lo q anduve averiguando estos dias... 

Buscando sobre el circuito de control por voz encontre esto..

http://www.imagesco.com/articles/hm2007/SpeechRecognitionTutorial01.html

anduve viendo si lo vendian al CI HM2007 por aca y no encontre nada...

asi q mande un mail a Images...  La respuesta fue:


_The cost of (1) HM2007 IC chip is $25.00 USD.

You would need to choose a shipping method that you would like us to ship
your merchandise.

International shipping rates:

To ship via US airmail will cost approximately $26.00 USD**. This method is
uninsured and not traceable.  Customer assumes responsibility for
merchandise.

To ship via UPS international will cost approximately $89.00 USD**.  The
method is insured and traceable.  Images SI Inc. assumes responsibility for
merchandise.

To be fair the mail system has never lost a package.  Even so, if the
customer decides to ship via mail they must assume responsibility for
shipment.

** Shipping rates do not include duties, taxes or other non-routine customs
brokerage charges.

Thank you
Gina McNeil
Images SI Inc._

Como me resulto muy caro para armar algo solo por diversion.. lo dejare para mas adelante...

Pero igual les dejo el link por si a alguien le interesa...

Si alguien lo consigue en argentina al IC.. AVISEN! 

Hasta Luego...


----------

